# Did Windows 8 got leaked unofficially?



## TechNews (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi,

I recently started seeing people posting regarding windows 8 leaked version. They say it sucks and are not really happy with it.

I really like Windows and would want to know if it really got leaked or just a rumor?

Source: [advertising link finally removed by mod]

Please let me know if this news in correct as I am a curious person

Thanks
*
*


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

It isn't a leak. Neither is it the final version. It is a preview launched by Microsoft to test the reaction. You can get it officially from many sites. Here is one, for example:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/release-preview


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It can't be "leaked" because it isn't finished.


----------



## MasonCrow (Jun 4, 2012)

So, what are the views? Should we buy it when it gets out, or is win7 still good enough? Do you know what the innovations will be?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Google around. It has mixed reception. My own opinion. - It has a modest increase in performance, judged by my own timings, on my test computer. Biggest issue is the new graphical Menu, called "Metro". It is only a menu, and doesn't warrant the amount of publicity it is getting from Microsoft or the public. Having selected the required item/program, from the Metro, you are presented with that program of your choice. It is designed, very prominently, for touch screens but, after you have arrived in Word, or excel, for example, you are almost obliged to return to the Keyboard.

Having said that, I have designed a way to go through the Metro screen and automatically arrive at the more familiar desktop, with a third party start menu installed (There is no desktop legacy menu in Windows 8)
There are one or two extra features, over Windows 7, but nothing which could not be either put into Windows 7, or loaded from a third party program.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

The Release Preview version Metro screen has a shortcut to the Desktop.

I struggled to find things at first but I'm getting more familiar with 8 now and I'm starting to like it.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

MasonCrow said:


> So, what are the views? Should we buy it when it gets out, or is win7 still good enough? Do you know what the innovations will be?


Win8 "Desktop" has some neat improvements (file copy / Task Manager / performance) - but you have to constantly switch back and forth between Metro and the desktop to actually use Windows 8.

Its garbage. Stick with Windows 7.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

IMHO, Metro isn't very keyboard, mouse friendly. Metro doesn't support multi monitor setups either. Metro will only run on one monitor and you can only snap two apps at a time. If your monitor is big enough that is. I have two 19 LCD's but they are not wide screen so no snap for me. You can still multi monitor desktop apps though. The pluses don't outweigh the negatives for me to ever want to upgrade my desktops or laptop from Windows 7.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Metro does support multi-monitors, at least certain apps. I've read about some of the features for multi-monitor support.

But whatever... it blows.

Here is the thing, MS needs to do something to maintain their control of the PC market. They did this to link 3 different product types together (computer / tablet / phone) which makes some sense... but they did it WRONG WRONG WRONG.

I think this will blow up in their face and make people NOT want to buy MS-tablets and phones as well as notebook computers. Touchscreen notebook/desktops are plain stupid... you get a messy screen and more work than a mouse and keyboard will provide. A kiosk, fine - makes sense. A tablet - touch screen makes perfect sense.

The thing that WILL suck big time is *IF* Microsoft soft stops making Window7 OEM/Retail available... I think it will be like Vista, in which MS was stuck having to make WinXP discs/licenses up until the release of Win7.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

Regular Desktop apps will work OK across multi monitors, just like they do in Windows 7. Metro only runs on one monitor at a time, period. I can move my Metro window from monitor to monitor but there is no way to run it on both at the same time. All Metro Apps open in the one window. With Metro Snap you can open two apps in the same window, 2/3, 1/3. This is with the current Release Preview. I really hope this changes as it is very unproductive as is. I'm running two 19 inch, 4:3, 1280x1024 LCD's. Metro works but Metro Snap doesn't. You need 1366px wide for Snap.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Here is the thing, MS needs to do something to maintain their control of the PC market. They did this to link 3 different product types together (computer / tablet / phone) which makes some sense... but they did it WRONG WRONG WRONG.


I cannot stop myself from posting complete agreement with your sentiment. Do whatever they want/need to do with Metro for a good smart phone and touch screen GUI, leave the desktop as in Windows 7 except for a one or two click way to get to Metro and they would have a winner and a competitive advantage with one OS over the spectrum of devices. I'm sure that when the time comes I can find effective ways to use the Windows 8 desktop, but using it with mouse, touchpad or trackball and w/o the (real) Start button/menu is awkward and just seems DUMB, DUMB, and DUMBER.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm not going to bother with Windows8 at all, unless metro is ripped out.

If metro was a launcher that RAN on the desktop, that would be fine... and would allow the user to run the APPS he paid for to run on his phone/tablet and desktop.

Windows 8, is useless and I wouldn't install it as a MAIN OS computer, even if it was free.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I like a couple of things in 8, the big pictures in IE are nice, typing straight into search on the Desktop is a good idea too.

But really it's just 7 with a few frills and a Metro front end tacked on.

I think M$ should stick with 7 for computers and market 8 as a touch-phone/pad OS.

BTW is it possible to order the 'shortcuts' on the Metro screen ? If not they will be even harder to use.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

- You kind of already have a "type on your desktop" in Windows 7... which is more expanded from XP.

- True that its Metro tacked on, but its more so since you have to use it to even operate the computer.

- Agreed... but the improvements to Windows 8 (not including Metro) is quite nice... I'd like to see it come out, THAT WAY.
- You can move tiles, but you cannot re-order your "ALL Programs"/ folders any way you want...


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Perhaps this thread has drifted from the title and OP?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

davehc said:


> Perhaps this thread has drifted from the title and OP?


It certainly has. 

Seems a bit clunky if the the only way to order the tiles on the Metro screen is by moving them around individually.
M$ could change 8 before it's released though, I wonder if 'they' read the wisdom in TSG ?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

davehc said:


> Perhaps this thread has drifted from the title and OP?


No Kidding! The original poster has not been back. I even reported this thread a couple of days ago as being SPAM because I assume he was just posting a link to a website he owns. I personally think this whole thread should be moved to that special place that only Admins can see.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Squashman is right about the OP. I finally removed the link; the guy has had enough free publicity.

The comments the rest of us have made may be useless and disjointed, but they aren't hurting anything and is giving us a chance to blow off steam a little.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Steam? Okay, let me tell you about Steam...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Compiler said:


> Steam? Okay, let me tell you about Steam...


The Steam engine was the greatest invention of man kind!


----------

